
Ancient mound works of Ohio, published 1851 - Mendenhall
https://archive.org/details/descriptionsofan00whit
======
Mendenhall
Great book to start with that is free to download and has detailed maps of
some of the mounds. Charles Whittlesey 1851 for the Smithsonian. Fascinating
slice of history that not many talk about. You can locate some if not all of
these areas on google earth. Most have been built over but you can find ones
that have not been. Drawings can be found around page 20.

